# Mark?



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I saw several posts on Facebook about the passing of one of our local greats, Mark Saltz. It sounds very sudden and unexpected. Terrible news to hear. Does anyone know what happened? Was it a dive incident? Very sad news.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

He had a heart attack Friday in Iraq. Condolences to his family


----------

